# Is Dish going to release a new HDTV PVR Soon?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

I was planning on ordering a 921 for my HDTV set-up and when I spoke to the sales rep at Sears, he told me that Dish reps were just with them two weeks prior (so the end of Sept) and that Dish is coming out with a new HD PVR (better than the 921) sometime in the next few months.

My question - has anyone heard this? I'm interested in purchasing the 921, but he told me to hold off.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, but haven't heard of a firm release date. They want it available for the Holidays. It's going to be an HD version of the 522 called the 942. So if they follow suit of it becomes a lease that would be even better


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Depends on your definition of the word soon.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Soon will probably be early 2005 and based on the 522 software means it might work by 2007. The 522 has been available since November 2003 and it is still one of the buggiest DISH receivers 11 months later.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

When I spoke to the guy from Sears, his thought was that Dish was hoping to get it out in the next few months - so prior to the holidays, at a lower or close to equal price and with more storage/functions.

Anyone from Dish read this? Want to respond?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's very little chance that the 942 is going to be available for the holiday season. But, with that said, there is a very little chance that it will happen.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

boba said:


> Soon will probably be early 2005 and based on the 522 software means it might work by 2007. The 522 has been available since November 2003 and it is still one of the buggiest DISH receivers 11 months later.


The 522/322s were released on Feb 1, 2004, at the same time of the DHA startup. The 811 was released 12/1/03, and the 921 soon after that, but only in very limited quantities.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Actually the 522/322 we're released in 11/03. 

There's actually been 3 versions of the lease plan. The DHA plan now is the 3rd generation lease plan, knocking off the $5 lease on the first receiver as well as the lifetime warranty as well.

The diff between the 1st DHP and 2nd DHP is that service calls in the first are free and in the second are $29


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

No they weren't. We couldn't even get one until the end of january. The current DHA did not start until 2/1/04, which is when the DHP ended, on 1/31/04, and when they stopped giving away the AT100 HBO pack free for 3 months. I keep a log of exactly what equipment I install, and there were no 322/522s before 2/1/04. These receivers were not launched until the DHA was introduced.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

these receivers were available with the second DHP, I guess in January like you said (but probably as early as november as that's what's listed as the intro in the EKB) because that's when I ordered the DHP with a 322 and 811 so there...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok, I am conpletely and TOTALLY confused. I was looking at some previous threads, and it seems that they were available before then.....I wonder why we didn't have them..................Oh well, sorry. Just another case where I have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There's very little chance that the 942 is going to be available for the holiday season. But, with that said, there is a very little chance that it will happen.


 :grin: Why am I confused by your comment. Theres very little chance I can understand it :grin:


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

boylehome said:


> I talked to sales representatives at sears too. What they say is generally garbage.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Depends on your definition of the word soon.


Or, it might depend upon your definition of the word "better".

Newer does not always equate to better. In the world of DISH PVR's, the oldest models (501, 508, 510) are now the most stable, older ones still have issues (721) and the newest ones seem to have the most bugs and quirks. But even the stable, old models had a period of horrific problems and instability when they were, you guessed it, new models.

E* is a perfect example of newer not being better, as they seem to think that since the product is field upgradeable with a simple download, that they can put a product on the market that is half-baked, and then fine-tune it while it sits in your living room for the next 2 or 3 years while they collect interest on the money you spent. All the while, the subscriber then lives with the pain of watching them try to develop it into a stable product, which is something they have not had enduring success with.

As far as HD PVRs go, unfortunately there are no older stable products yet. Even the HD DTivo has issues.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There's very little chance that the 942 is going to be available for the holiday season. But, with that said, there is a very little chance that it will happen.


i don't understand this comment either. Are you implying that your sources have led you to believe the 942 is probably dead? If so, does this mean the 921 has a true life or that the 942 has been or is in the process of being replaced with something else?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I believe that Mark was referring to the release date of the 942 - that there is a snowball's chance  that it will hit the streets before the holidays.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

How could you possibly get that the 942 is dead from my statement? My statement meant nothing other than there's a slight, miniscule chance that the 942 will be ready to go by the end of this year. There is a much better chance that it will be ready to go next year at some point.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Without editorializing (read: *****ing) about possible bugs and whatnot, can someone explain what features the 942 is supposed to have? What makes it different from the 921?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/ts2004/942fixed.jpg - Info card

942 thread - http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=15386


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, BFG, for the information. I'm disappointed that it can't send HD recordings to a 2nd set - that would be a major reason I would want one. I can already record SD on both my HDTV's, but would like to be able to record HD and view it on either set.

I don't really understand why people are so upset that it doesn't have an HDMI output, though. Maybe future a/v receivers will have HDMI switching capability, but for now the only application for it would be to connect the HDMI output directly to an HDTV with an HDMI input. That's fine for video, which DVI already supports, but who among us home theater fans listens to sound through a TV's speakers??? And if you do, how hard is it to run L/R cables?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

What would be neat is if they could send an HD QAM output for the second set. But then again this would only be useful for those that have QAM TV set.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I believe the 942 is going to be a bit cheaper than the 921 but if the company waits too long to get a product out on the market that is dropping in price. This would cause Dish Network to have more in it than what the market may be willing to pay for it if they mass produce it buying up a lot of parts then delay the rollout of the product.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope it's as cheap as $5 a month...


----------



## gpttigers (May 20, 2004)

Too late for me...I have already schedule to dump dish when my year contract is up from the 811 free deal. The cable DVR that I have now works very well and isn't expensive at all. Dish probably won't be able to get me back either because I am not about to put a superdish up at my house.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe its time for a new thread site for the 942. Involve clairvoyants and physics. :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah $5 a month and only for new subscribers getting DHA just like the 322 and 522 receivers out right now.


----------

